# Really Right stuff L bracket for 5Dmk3



## wickidwombat (Mar 23, 2012)

I placed a preorder for one today they said should be shipping in about a month for anyone else keen on these


----------



## mrmarks (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm looking at ordering one myself


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 23, 2012)

I've had one on pre-order for a few weeks now. Last week, I sent RRS an email asking for their expected lead time and I was quoted at "at least end of April, maybe later"
In the mean time, the 7D RRS bracket fits well enough for a short term solution. The 5DII doesn't fit at all and I think is quite amusing.


----------

